# Apply For Medical Schools With SAT 2 As A Local 2017



## NaruHinaFTW (Dec 11, 2016)

im gonna be applying at pretty much every reputable medical college aga khan chm lums etc ( id appriceate some suggestions too BTW)
basically im a local student and i heard through the grape vine that sat 2 isnt viable. can anyone confirm? ive only found threads from 4 years ago and i wanna know if sat 2 would be worth anything


----------



## aman04 (Oct 29, 2016)

I'm pretty sure you can still apply with SAT 2. I would recommend you give the SAT at least twice so that you can apply based on the better score. Also for the AKU test I would suggest doing prep from SAT books and going through logical reasoning tests on the internet. 
From this years proceedings it seems unlikely that SAT 2 won't be acceptable for the colleges you want to apply too.
Also I recommend the Barrons books for SAT prep because they have very comprehensive explanations


----------



## NaruHinaFTW (Dec 11, 2016)

thanks,also any idea which unis are good for applying with a sat 2?


----------



## a_siddiqy (Aug 13, 2013)

Since you are meds student, I assume we are talking about MBBS admission. 

SAT2 may not work in 2017 for local students for MBBS. PMDC issued its new policy this year (27 october) which caused a lot of Broo haha. The students and private colleges went to Lahore high court and the case is still pending. This case is mostly about 2016 year. See PMDC policy here. http://www.uhs.edu.pk/downloads/regulationsPM&DC.pdf

So if the LHC decides that the SAT2 and Private Central admissions will take place in 2017 then SAT2 would not work. 

SAT2 may still be valid for LUMS (dont know) but LUMS is a management school. CMH would not accept SAT2 in 2017 if PMDC's rule is not overthrown by the courts. Agha Khan is outside of Jurisdiction of LHC and thus dont know if any law suit is taking place in Sindh and how that will play out. But they Also come under the umbrella of PMDC and if they have not filed a case then they will have to NOT accept SAT2 for locals.
So keep reading all posts here and follow LHC case here. Last hearing was on Dec 5th and there is a thread for that here as well. 
good luck!


----------



## NaruHinaFTW (Dec 11, 2016)

well this is dissapointing, could you please link the thread here?


----------



## a_siddiqy (Aug 13, 2013)

its disappointing; its maddening. Go through this forum's entries in last one month and you would see students are pulling their hear off. 

See following links: 
http://medstudentz.com/pakistan-med...lege-not-taking-sat2-anymore-local-seats.html


http://medstudentz.com/pakistan-med...-dental-council-policy-admissions-2016-a.html


http://medstudentz.com/pakistan-med...stan-medical-dental-council-notification.html


http://medstudentz.com/pakistan-medical-schools/29330-policy-cancelled-again.html


http://medstudentz.com/pakistan-medical-schools/29921-5th-december-court-hearing.html
http://medstudentz.com/pakistan-medical-schools/29833-court-hearing-2-dec-2016-a.html
http://medstudentz.com/pakistan-medical-schools/29466-can-anyone-guide-me-through-all.html

Good Luck!


----------

